# SELECTED! ebook



## Red Ryder (Jun 26, 2011)

www.bragg.army.mil/sorb/Text/SELECTED_EBOOK.pdf

I recently downloaded the ebook provided by the SORB. Does anyone have any experience with it the routine? I would like to start it asap but don't have funds to buy the Ultimate Sandbag, as suggested. Would a issue duffel be just as good? Any advice is welcome.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 26, 2011)

La Roux said:


> www.bragg.army.mil/sorb/Text/SELECTED_EBOOK.pdf
> 
> I recently downloaded the ebook provided by the SORB. Does anyone have any experience with it the routine? I would like to start it asap but don't have funds to buy the Ultimate Sandbag, as suggested. Would a issue duffel be just as good? Any advice is welcome.



Any metcon/strength program would be of benefit.  I am a big fan of sandbag training but use it to supplement my program, not as a main lift or movement.

The sandbags available through MilitaryAthlete.com are relatively inexpensive and very durable.  I would suggest two of them, one filled to 60 lbs and the other 85 lbs of rubber mulch thats available at Lowes and I believe Home Depot.

A dufflebag could be used but there would be a lot of dead-space in it.

HTH,

Crip


----------



## Red Ryder (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I looked into the sandbags at MilitaryAthlete.com, gonna order some up next payday.

Any ideas on a less expensive version or alternative to the trx suspension system?

Also the ebook mentions a included dvd but I couldnt find where to get it. I searched the SORB sight and came up dry.


----------



## BonesMcCoy (Jun 11, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but I am currently in the middle of this program now.  I created my trx system which in my opinion is just as good as the 200$ system.  If you go on youtube and search for Homemade TRX you will find several cheap versions that you can make at home.  I made my own for 20$ and have been using it for about 1 month.  So far so good.  Hope this helps someone.


----------

